# Blow once before the storm is over? OR WAIT?



## Biketrax (Jan 28, 2015)

Any advantages of blowing before the snow stop falling?
I used to do ( two runs) if we know we are getting more that 20 inches or more.
but since its going to peter out around 14-18" I am going to hold out.
Go for one pass and do the cars and maybe the deck a bit earlier with the SS etc.


----------



## guyl (Jun 12, 2016)

I've done that: one initial clearing before it's over and then a more detailed finishing job later. Especially if the timing happens to be right like changing wind conditions or if it will be going to freezing rain.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Just do it and don't think anything more of it. Its not a big deal at all.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

I think it is a BIG issue. Before I repowered I made a pretty BIG deal about it. I would tackle amount of about 6"- maybe 9" because of the laboring of the Tecumseh 7HP. Now with the Briggs I tend to wait longer and even if there is BIG amounts involved.


----------



## 524SWE (Jan 20, 2017)

*If I had as many blowers as you have...*



Biketrax said:


> Any advantages of blowing before the snow stop falling?
> I used to do ( two runs) if we know we are getting more that 20 inches or more.
> but since its going to peter out around 14-18" I am going to hold out.
> Go for one pass and do the cars and maybe the deck a bit earlier with the SS etc.


...I'd be out there as often as possible! I've only got 2 and I find myself out for hours messing with them, doing the neighbors, making a path for the dog, anything to blow some snow!


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

I feel it's generally prudent to make several passes before the storm is over assuming you're anticipating a large snow fall. If I'm only going to get 2 - 3", I wait 'til it's over. 


We're forecast to get 18" or more today. I've already been out once for a quickie clean up with the single stage machine and did about 20 minutes worth. I'll likely got out again in a couple hours. Snow is supposed to be wrapped up after dark.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Biketrax said:


> Any advantages of blowing before the snow stop falling?
> I used to do ( two runs) if we know we are getting more that 20 inches or more.
> but since its going to peter out around 14-18" I am going to hold out.
> Go for one pass and do the cars and maybe the deck a bit earlier with the SS etc.


Based on the list of equipment in your signature, you can definitely wait and do it all at once if you want to! 
There is no limitation on the machines themselves that would require two runs..
So one run when its over, or two, or more, is only up to how often you personally feel like going out..
the machines are fine either way.

Scot


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

Well B/T, I guess there is no advantage to making multiple runs, other than exercising all those machines!!!! Here's a great opportunity for them all to have some fun!!! GLuck, J


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I would clear multiple times during a big storm when I had a smaller, somewhat-underpowered machine. Now I usually just wait for it to be over and clear at the end, which is what I'm doing today. I will consider clearing twice during a storm if it's getting to be over the top of the machine's intake. But that's something like 20" (I forget exactly) on my current blower. 

I've never compared exactly. But my guess is that I can clear 12" in less time than it takes to clear 6" each, in two different sessions. And even if the total time is the same, then I still only have to get dressed up once


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

better get out before you friend with the plow stops by


----------



## hanyoukimura (Oct 16, 2015)

A foot and a half all at once baby.


----------



## mrfixit (Dec 3, 2016)

I'm new to the blower game.
But I will do more than one cleaning when I get big amounts of snow. 
I figure why work the blower hard.


----------



## Biketrax (Jan 28, 2015)

*Getting to know Single stages*

So.... Today the two stage worked fine no matter how much you tax them!
However the single stage is only my tenth time using it and first time in over a Foot of Snow! Now I think that was a bit much for the little guy. I will definitely limit the SS to about 4-8 inches just to make things easier! Like Redoctober mentioned!
Thanks for all the responses!


----------



## Smolenski7 (Nov 24, 2010)

I bought a 2 stage so that I only have to go out once.....no matter how much snow. Today we had 15" with blizzard conditions and wind chill in the single digits most of the day, so I had no desire to go out more than once. However, while out I did my neighbor's sidewalk which was a b!&*ch. The plow left what amounted to EOD like snow about 2.5' deep and the entire width of the sidewalk.....and about 200' long! Love my Ariensthough, it never hesitated....as long as I took it slow. The layer of slush under the snow pack didn't help. It was probably the toughest conditions I experienced in a long time.

Sent from my SM-J320V using Tapatalk


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

mrfixit said:


> I'm new to the blower game.
> But I will do more than one cleaning when I get big amounts of snow.
> *I figure why work the blower hard.*


'Cause it lets the machine prove that it's capable and robust, like a stress test :biggrin:

Clearing went fine. Dry fluffy snow here, I'd say we got maybe 8" or so, less than I was expecting. 

Turns out I broke a shear bolt on literally the last little pass of the storm a few days ago (I heard a weird noise when engaging the augers, but was done clearing). Figured it out tonight after I noticed it was kind of "plowing" snow, overflowing from one side of the bucket. Changed the bolt and kept clearing.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

The urge to go out and blow snow (any amount) is inversely proportional to your age and how your back if feeling today....


----------



## all3939 (Dec 21, 2014)

If you have the right equipment for a good dump I'd wait to the end and not worry about.


----------



## DuffyJr (Oct 15, 2015)

It doesn't make any sense to me to go out and blow snow when I look at the radar and see more coming. Even when I first bought my blower as much as I liked using it I still waited.

I share a drive way with my neighbor and him and his wife are out there doing their half right away, they may do it 2 or 3 times, I just don't get it.


----------



## mrfixit (Dec 3, 2016)

Personal choice like so many things in life.


----------



## jermar (Dec 10, 2014)

No way I would have gone out before this storm was finished. I have not heard the wind mentioned as a factor. The 40mph winds we had would have defeated the point of doing it twice. 11" of snowfall means 20" drifts in my driveway. The wind covered my shoveled path from my back door to my garage over & over.


----------



## mrfixit (Dec 3, 2016)

You don't fight mother nature.
So yea , some times you wait and do it once.


----------



## merdody1 (Jan 30, 2017)

Call me crazy but I find blowing snow very meditative and relaxing. I usually do two passes. Mid-storm I usually go quick and dirty and at the end clean it all up.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

With the storm that we received yesterday, I wish I went out 2... if not maybe 3 times instead of waiting until it was over. Especially where the plows came by. :icon_cussing_black: It was really too much to tackle all at once. To say the least, it was a real _ITCH! It made for a real hard job to tackle. 

So I wish that I went out earlier just to do a first general clearing, even if it would have been just for the plowed snow. That snow was HEAVY and compacted.


----------



## LouC (Dec 5, 2016)

Those with single stage machines know that you are better off doing it twice if you are getting more than a foot. If I had a big two stage I might just wait but with the single you really will feel it labor if you have like 18" of snow. 
And, I feel sorry for those who waited till now to get rid of yesterday's North East storm. That wet heavy snow, is now heavier, frozen slush and frozen snow chunks. That can be a challenge even for a 2 stage.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

My Ariens 2-stage worked her tail off. And so did I might I add. 

But I am really dying to hear how all of these new "snowmaster" owners made out. Because there is no way in _ell that they could tackle this storm with going out one time. No way in _ell. And I would question them going out even two times. 

As a matter of fact, the owner of the house across the street from me came over to do the driveway. He does not live there any longer, so he rents both apartments out. I think he came over with one of those snow master "toys". He was just putt putting along at his own pace. What I did notice was how quite the machine was and what type of sound it gave off. It was very quite. It had a bubbling type with a lower pitch kind of sound. It did sound like it wanted to die when he got in to the heavier snow. 




LouC said:


> Those with single stage machines know that you are better off doing it twice if you are getting more than a foot. If I had a big two stage I might just wait but with the single you really will feel it labor if you have like 18" of snow.
> And, I feel sorry for those who waited till now to get rid of yesterday's North East storm. That wet heavy snow, is now heavier, frozen slush and frozen snow chunks. That can be a challenge even for a 2 stage.


----------



## LouC (Dec 5, 2016)

When we got that monster storm last January (26") I definitely did it in 2 phases. This time, I waited till about 3pm and went out, by then the majority of the snow had fallen, we got 10-12" and the Toro was able to get it all up even though the end of drive was packed in and took some pushing. If that is really packed, I will take a shovel and just make slices in it so the blower doesn't have to work so hard. I too have though about a Snowmaster but I think based on the 18 years I've had this one, there have been only maybe 5 storms in that time, that I had to do the job in 2 phases. Its hard for me to give up the basic simplicity of a single stage machine. There is just not much to go wrong, a 2 stroke engine, a belt and paddles. That's about as simple as it gets. Some aspects of the Snowmaster concern me like the non-serviceable transmission. Nice machine but more to go wrong.


----------



## Tomatillo (Nov 11, 2016)

Kielbasa said:


> I think he came over with one of those snow master "toys". He was just putt putting along at his own pace. What I did notice was how quite the machine was and what type of sound it gave off. It was very quite. It had a bubbling type with a lower pitch kind of sound. It did sound like it wanted to die when he got in to the heavier snow.


But the commercial says it can handle almost any snow conditions.


https://www.toro.com/snowmaster/


----------



## ultimatejimmy (Jan 24, 2016)

It can.



Tomatillo said:


> But the commercial says it can handle almost any snow conditions.
> 
> 
> https://www.toro.com/snowmaster/


----------



## Tomatillo (Nov 11, 2016)

ultimatejimmy said:


> It can.



Then it's appropriately named!


Thanks for the feedback. I just realized, now that I have a blacktop driveway, I can use a single stage!


Nifty. I might add one to the lineup for the Mrs. when I travel. It might be easier for her.


Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## outrag1 (Feb 10, 2017)

I think it depends on what time the storm will end!!! If the storm has been going from midnight until 4 pm the next day, I will tackle all at once. However, the storm we got yesterday in New England went from 6 am until 9 pm and I didn't want to be out there so late so I did the bulk of it at 6 pm. Today there was just residual left and eod from plows. Pretty quick clean up today. 


In general I like to wait until the end if you've got the right equipment (Ariens 24 Platinum 2017, previously 828D John Deere 1999). I will add that if the storm is of decent size, I'm always nervous waiting until the next day (if it ends late) in case we get freeze over, etc...


Bob


----------



## pdesjr (Feb 7, 2015)

Depends on type of snow,length of storm, how much snow,time of day,How much you love to play in the snow.How much you want to get out of the house!


----------



## The_Geologist (Feb 6, 2016)

For me, it really depends on how much time I have. Am I trying to get the kids off to school, or am I trying to get to work? Then I will do a quick run to get the driveway cleared off enough for the cars to leave the garage. If I have more time, then I will do the detail work.

For a longer storm, I may run the blowers in the morning and evening. Have to keep ahead of the city plowing the driveway shut :facepalm_zpsdj194qh.


----------

